# Allis Chalmers 5015 transmission problems



## nkroot (Jul 17, 2010)

Good afternoon... I've got an AC 5015 that has been bulletproof. The other day I was mowing my meadow when the tractor stopped moving. The tranmission makes a whirring noise when the clutch is released, but the tractor doesn't move. Whirring noise stops when clutch is depressed. It makes the noise if the transmission is in gear or not, forward gears or reverse. I've tried changing between crawl, low, and high range buit makes no difference. Hydraulics still work. Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Ol Farmer (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, just new here and not a tractor mechanic but, sounds common to all (Few Rev) and may just have to do with your clutch itself. Did you have any other indications of trouble before it stopped in the field? Such sudden break downs usually end up being something that sheared or split apart. A repair manual is a great tool to assist in at least being able to ask the correct questions. (Sometimes we can figure it out ourselves with one !!!) My old 170 will (when it worked) run all the hydraulics without the tractor moving as it has nothing directly to do with the transmission to the drive wheels. I've split clutch plates, and had throw out bearings go, in old cars/trucks and they sure didn't move.
Anyway, food for thought. I'm sure there are wiser folks here that may just have the answer you need. Good luck !
OF


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello NKROOT. Does the clutch pedal feel any different in its travel? Does the PTO still work? Could it be that you are suddenly leaking oil on the clutch disc from the rear seal, or is this a wet clutch?


----------



## nkroot (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello all - and thank you for the replies so far. The clutch does not feel different. Travel is the same. PTO still works. I've shipped it off to the repair shop, and they are suggesting that its something in the main line - maybe a stripped gear or a sheared key or something. They are recommending scrapping the tractor because (a) parts will be hard to find, and (b) once one of these things start going, more generally follow. I'd welcome your thoughts on this...

take care
Nkroot


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would have to take a look at the clutch plate myself, I have seen part of the clutch plat come off and the clutch hand the same travel, but not enough surface to push the tractor. Good Luck


----------



## wrench7140 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Location*

Hey wondering if you figured out what was up with your tractor. We have owned a 5015 allis since it was new in 1983. been a great tractor for us with few problems. Wondering what you plan on doing with the tractor if you don't fix it. would maybe be interested in purchasing it. If you could get back that would be great.


----------



## nkroot (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, that was 7 years ago? Sorry, I thought I had updated this thread. The spines between the input shaft and the drive shaft was stripped, which is apparently not uncommon with this model. I had a hard time finding a replacement, so I took it to a machine shop and had them put a pin through both. I put her back together and she's been running ever since. I made a note in the manual in case whoever inherits the tractor needs to take it apart some day. 

Beyond a few arguments about starting when its cold out, she's been bulletproof


----------

